

Programmable inpluse watch checks into Facebook places - lolizbak
http://androidcommunity.com/programmable-inpluse-watch-checks-into-facebook-places-20110301/

======
lolizbak
Talk about FB addiction... It's actually something that RunKeeper integrated
for the NYC Marathon last year, automatically checking you in at various
milestones.

